# Domande varie sull'installazione di kde su gentoo

## echelon89

salve a tutti!

e' il mio secondo 3d in questo forum e spero di non combinare troppo "casino"

ho installato gentoo senza troppi problemi (evvai)

ora devo scegliere quale DE utilizzare. Io pensavo a KDE.

Pero' la relase stabile di kde4 e' annunciata per questo mese (sempre se non e' stata ancora spostata) e compilare kde3.x "per niente" mi scoccerebbe un po', dato che io vorrei passare ad usare kde4.

Quindi ora sono quasi indeciso su cosa fare. Il mio cuore mi spinge verso kde3, mentre la mente verso kde4.

ammettiamo che io voglia installare kde4 ora...potrebbero venire fuori dei problemi nel caso volessi poi aggiornare alla stabile che uscira- fra poco?

e se invece volessi installare kde3... in media, quanto tempo ci potrebbe mettere a compilare tutto?  e potrei avere problemi se poi decidessi di fare un upgrade a kde4?

Grazie

P.S.: uso gentoo 2007.0, ultimo kernel disponibile, processore amd athlon xp 2600+, nvidia 7600GS, 1GB di ram...credo sia tutto

----------

## Scen

Mettiti l'anima in pace: KDE4 si potrà considerare "stabile" sicuramente non tra poco, ma probabilmente non prima di qualche mese; tieni presente, inoltre, che non è ancora presente nel portage tree ufficiale, ma solamente nell'overlay "kde" (e questo la dice molto lunga sulla "stabilità" di tale pacchetto in Gentoo).

Il mio consiglio è: installa KDE3, configurati tutto il tuo ambiente per bene, in modo da riuscire a lavorare senza problemi. Quando KDE4 sarà nel portage tree ufficiale (per me non prima di fine gennaio), e verrà "smascherato" (probabilmente entro metà febbraio), potrai provare ad installarlo (non sovrascriverà il tuo KDE3, in quanto verrà gestito in un altro slot).

Ripeto: non metterti fretta, la nuova versione di KDE avrà molti miglioramenti e sorprese, però hanno rivoluzionato molte cose, ed essendo "neonato" soffrirà per un bel pò di tempo di vari problemi e bug.

Tutto quanto appena scritto, rigorosamente IMHO  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io mi ricordo che quando usci kde 3.5 ci misero diversi mesi a renderlo stabile nel portage, con il 4 mi aspetto di non vederlo stabile prima dell'estate.

Installati la 3 (al massimo smascherati la 3.5.8 se proprio vuoi smascherare qualcosa  :Laughing:  ) e usa quella fino a quando non sarà giunto il momento di "crescere".

----------

## Soulless6.3

Per rispondere alla domanda sul tempo io per kdebase-startkde ci ho messo poco più di 2h(se non ricordo male ma potrei sbagliarmi) con 512mb di ram e un P4 Prescott 3.0GHz occato a 3.6Ghz per l'occasione(di default lo tengo a 3.45Ghz) quindi me sembra una cosa fattibile.

Ovviamente se poi vuoi installare tutti i 350pacchetti e passa di kde-meta credo ti ci vorranno una decina di ore...

----------

## lordalbert

cmq puoi tenerti installato contemporaneamente sia kde3 che kde4... (anche se è consigliato usare kde4 con un user diverso). Così provi kde4, ma non rinunci alla stabilità del 3  :Wink: 

----------

## LAj

esatto

puoi installarli entrambi

 :Laughing:  anzi, così puoi anche pensare di installare prima kde4 e se proprio non dovessi riuscire a fare le tue cose installare quello stabile. Risparmieresti perché mi sembra di capire che kde4 è più leggero ( io la 3.5 e precedenti non le ho mai compilate ).

----------

